# Moving to Cuernavaca from Florida



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,

We will close on our house in Florida on Jan 31. At this moment we still have a house full of furniture but I do have most on craigslist. We are not terribly attached to any of the larger furniture items so we will have to decide whether to donate most everything which doesn't sell or bring it with us.

The things we definitely want to bring include a 2001 Jeep Cherokee 1-2 flat screen tvs, 2 desktop computers with 4 large monitors, small office equipment (copier, fax, a couple printers), clothing, maybe some kitchen stuff, paperwork like tax returns etc. At this moment I am considering a U-Haul 5 X 8 trailer towed behind the Jeep to Laredo. Hey the Jeep is a Laredo 

Question 1: Are we being foolish in not bringing along/shipping as much stuff as possible and taking advantage of the 'menaje de casa' ?

We are flying to Cuernavaca this Tuesday to re-visit some homes for sale we saw last year as well as some rentals we have not seen yet. We are taking that trip on a regular tourist visa as we will be returning to the US in a week. Then in January we plan to go to the Consulate in Miami and request a 'residente temporal'. It is our understanding that they give us a 'visa' and we then need do something in Cuernavaca withing 30 days which seals the deal on the residente temporal. We are not allowed to leave Mexico until that occurs or we have to start over.

Question 2: At what point do we apply for the menaje de casa ? At the same time we visit the Consulate in Miami in January ? We are not expected to return to the States again to bring in our goods on anther trip are we ?

Question 3: I know we are all different people but is there anything you think we should not leave here without - even if it means buying it beforehand ?

Question 4: Does anyone have any experience in transferring stuff at Laredo to a Mexican mover and getting it South ? 

Thank you for any suggestions.

Charlie


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

According to Rolly Brook a menaje de casa no long exists


> Among the still unanswered questions is ¿Do these immigration changes affect how I move my belongings to my new home? So far as I know, the answer seems to be mostly NO. The old menaje de casa is a thing of the past except for returning Mexican nationals. The menaje de casa was paperwork issued by your area Mexican consulate that allows you to bring your household belonging without paying an import duty.


But I would ask your Consulate and it is a good idea to itemize what you bring
You temporary Visa should be proof you are moving to Mexico

How to Move to Mxico


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

sparks said:


> According to Rolly Brook a menaje de casa no long exists
> 
> 
> But I would ask your Consulate and it is a good idea to itemize what you bring
> ...


I can't get to my consulate for a while and so I have this question for now.

Can anyone confirm...via some mexican goverment sight would be best...Rolly Brooks notion that no menaje de casa is required if moving to Mexico on a temporary resident visa. 

Cheers


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

We went to the consulate in Miami in mid-November to get our temp resident visas. We were planning a short trip in/out of Mexico for house hunting, and the final move in late Jan. He said to hold off on requesting the temp resident visa until the final trip in Jan as the visa would be voided if we exited before getting everything finalized in Mexico. Sorry for the round about answer - but he said - come back and see me in late Jan. we will do the Residente Temporal and then "we can work on the menaje de casa". 

I am anticipating getting the visas and coming home the same day with the papers for the menaje which we will fill out as we pack, marking box numbers and contents etc, then taking the completed form back to him at the consulate. My expectations might be off but as far as "THE" man at the consulate there is still a menaje.

Also - just to confuse you a little more. There is another website offering advice from expats with experience who have said they pulled up at the border menaje in hand and never had to present it.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks so much Chuck4430!!

The twists and turns that these rules make are... A great test of patience .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

1happykamper said:


> Thanks so much Chuck4430!!
> 
> The twists and turns that these rules make are... A great test of patience .


I don't know if this fact about the new immigration rules makes you feel better or worse, but they are now much more in line with the rules of other countries.

Both my two oldest had to apply for visas in other countries while here. My daughter had to delay her trip home to Italy twice, because the local Italian notary decided to tack on a "rule" that neither the consulate in Chicago, nor the immigration official in Rome had told her was necessary.

My son, having a job offer in Korea, had to travel in person for an interview with the Korean consulate before getting his visa. It's just the way that countries do business. If you were a Mexican national, wanting a visa to visit the US, you'd need to do something similar.

As for selling your US home, it makes sense, albeit inconvenient sense, if you are not in the country, to require that an American notary verify the accuracy of your signature on the documents. You'd not want some yahoo in France being able to sell your home without your knowledge, of course!


----------

